# Ajouter des ports USB



## Vincemac (30 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

Peut-on ajouter des ports USB sur un G4 MDD 1GHz,
en reliant 2 conecteurs Usb montés sur support,
à la carte mere du mac?

si oui, quelle est la reference de la prise sur la carte,
j'ai remarqué des prises libres, qui fonctionnent comme alim,
de ventillos supplémentaires, mais pour l'usb? 

merci 

Vincent


----------



## Invité (30 Juillet 2006)

Pourquoi pas une carte Pci/Usb ? 13 plus port !


----------



## Vincemac (31 Juillet 2006)

Invité a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas une carte Pci/Usb ? 13 plus port !


pas mal, mais 9 de port! 
çà vaut un petit externe,
je pensais à un externe pour provoquer moins de chauffe dans le mac, 
comme celui-ci

http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.a...ID=013acff9d-43d1-5bec-2741-db241e6c14b1&Fr=4

(a propos,c omment fais-tu les raccourcis adresse mail,
(celle-ci en a particulierment besoin )

si qq'un l'as testé,
est-ce-qu'il s'eteint en même tps que le mac?


----------



## Junk (31 Juillet 2006)

Vincemac a dit:
			
		

> Hub USB
> 
> (a propos,c omment fais-tu les raccourcis adresse mail,
> (celle-ci en a particulierment besoin )


Tu parles de faire &#231;a avec l'adresse Http du site ? et bien si oui, tu &#233;cris ton texte, tu s&#233;lectionnes la partie que tu veux faire apparaitre comme lien et dans l'interface de r&#233;daction de ton message tu cliques sur "ins&#233;rer un lien" ( l'&#238;cone en forme de monde avec deux maillons de chaine devant en dessous du smiley blanc)



			
				Vincemac a dit:
			
		

> si qq'un l'as test&#233;,
> est-ce-qu'il s'eteint en m&#234;me tps que le mac?


 Non, personellement je n'ai pas encore de hub usb donc je ne sais pas ce que &#231;a donne ... apperement il fonctionne avec une alimentation externe pour alimenter les ports ... donc c'est une bonne question ... est-ce que les p&#233;riph&#233;riques se coupent quand on &#233;teint l'ordinateur  &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerai dans le cas par exemple d'un disque dur externe autoaliment&#233; par le port usb, je crois qu'il continura d'&#234;tre alimenter par le Hub m&#234;me avec l'ordinateur &#233;teint ...


----------



## Vincemac (31 Juillet 2006)

Junk a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de faire ça avec l'adresse Http du site ? et bien si oui, tu écris ton texte, tu sélectionnes la partie que tu veux faire apparaitre comme lien et dans l'interface de rédaction de ton message tu cliques sur "insérer un lien" ( l'îcone en forme de monde avec deux maillons de chaine devant en dessous du smiley blanc)
> 
> Non, personellement je n'ai pas encore de hub usb donc je ne sais pas ce que ça donne ... apperement il fonctionne avec une alimentation externe pour alimenter les ports ... donc c'est une bonne question ... est-ce que les périphériques se coupent quand on éteint l'ordinateur  ça m'étonnerai dans le cas par exemple d'un disque dur externe autoalimenté par le port usb, je crois qu'il continura d'être alimenter par le Hub même avec l'ordinateur éteint ...




y'a celui-ci aussi,


----------



## Vincemac (31 Juillet 2006)

Junk a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de faire ça avec l'adresse Http du site ? et bien si oui, tu écris ton texte, tu sélectionnes la partie que tu veux faire apparaitre comme lien et dans l'interface de rédaction de ton message tu cliques sur "insérer un lien" ( l'îcone en forme de monde avec deux maillons de chaine devant en dessous du smiley blanc)
> 
> merci pour le truc lien
> 
> ...


----------



## JPTK (31 Juillet 2006)

Vincemac a dit:
			
		

> je pensais à un externe pour provoquer moins de chauffe dans le mac




C'est pas une carte PCI/usb qui va provoquer de la chauffe, j'en ai une sur mon MDD 1ghz et j'ai pas vu un degré d'écart par rapport à avant.


----------



## Vincemac (31 Juillet 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une carte PCI/usb qui va provoquer de la chauffe, j'en ai une sur mon MDD 1ghz et j'ai pas vu un degré d'écart par rapport à avant.


Salut Ben,
çà va bien?  

qd penses-tu de mon histoire de hub?
a+


----------



## JPTK (31 Juillet 2006)

Vincemac a dit:
			
		

> qqchose me turlupine qd même,
> j'ai une petite rallonge usb, pour connecter mes cles usb sur le bureau,
> qui marche bien puisque relié à un port usb du mac, donnant l'alim,
> 
> ...




Salut, oui ça va 

Sinon un hub et une "multiprises usb" c'est un peu la même chose en fait donc oui tu peux très bien brancher ta multiprises sur ta rallonge et alimenter ainsi tes périphs, à condition que le tout soit branché sur un des port USB du powermac et non pas le clavier.

Sinon le gros avantage de la carte interne, c'est de fournir de l'usb2 et non pas du 1 comme c'est le cas pour ton pm à l'heure actuelle.


----------



## SoniK (1 Août 2006)

Junk a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que les périphériques se coupent quand on éteint l'ordinateur



Non avec un hub usb à alim externe les périph ne se coupent pas lorsque tu éteints la machine, par contre j'ai beaucoup de kernel panic depuis que j'ai mon hub usb, je ne suis pas sur que ca vienne de là mais il y a de grandes chances.


----------



## daffyb (1 Août 2006)

et si tu ajoutes une carte &#231;a te rajoute donc un ou plusieurs bus USB. Tu n'auras pas la perte de d&#233;bit engendr&#233; pas un hub et plusieurs p&#233;riph&#233;riques actif.
Par exemple :
sanne un gros truc avec un scanner USB. Si ta souris est sur le m&#234;me bus (par l'interm&#233;diaire d'un hub par exemple), tu constateras qu'elle ne r&#233;pond plus


----------



## Vincemac (1 Août 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Salut, oui ça va
> 
> Sinon un hub et une "multiprises usb" c'est un peu la même chose en fait donc oui tu peux très bien brancher ta multiprises sur ta rallonge et alimenter ainsi tes périphs, à condition que le tout soit branché sur un des port USB du powermac et non pas le clavier.
> 
> Sinon le gros avantage de la carte interne, c'est de fournir de l'usb2 et non pas du 1 comme c'est le cas pour ton pm à l'heure actuelle.


thanks,
la commande est partie pour la carte usb


----------

